

Smart Power Strip- Control your appliances from anywhere - hashx
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/337922278/smart-power-strip-control-your-appliances-from-any

======
NovaS1X
I like that people are focusing more on the "internet of things" and
developing products for it. In my recent researching and planning of my own
home-automation design, I've found that there's a very limited selection of
devices for controlling sources like this "smart bar" is. There are some
products, but they are either badly documented, have limited or unportable
APIs, very expensive, or simply not elegant. I expected a lot more than what I
found. Sure, I can engineer or hack something that will work for me, but that
doesn't work for everyone, or even most people.

I like the product in this Kickstarter, although I'd love for an pure socket
replacement rather than just a power-bar.

